# Thermaltake Chaser MK-1



## Darksaber (Aug 28, 2011)

The Thermaltake Chaser MK-1, a futuristic looking chassis with a long list of useful features manages to impress in terms of looks, but can it hold up on our test bench? We fill the case with hardware to see if it ends up being chased or really manages to stay the chaser in every scenario.

*Show full review*


----------



## Rowsol (Sep 13, 2011)

12 year old johnny down the street will love this.


----------



## option350z (Sep 13, 2011)

Vaguely reminds me of the HAF X...looks damn well close to it haha.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2011)

option350z said:


> Vaguely reminds me of the HAF X...looks damn well close to it haha.



I was thinking the exact same thing when i saw the case.

Looks too much like the HAF for me for me to be interested in it


----------



## NC37 (Sep 14, 2011)

Caught some reports of the plastic panels on top coming off when people pull these out of boxes. Overall design was weak. Sigh...well at least Thermaltake is slowly getting away from the cheap plastic. Gen or two away from me considering them again.


----------



## Nirutbs (Sep 16, 2011)

looks nice..ie ie


----------



## springs113 (Sep 28, 2011)

I actually like this chasis...I bought it from MCnter for 130  and that is a steal because mid tower case are undying up into the 100s now.  I like the different appeal it has in comparison to the rest of the cases out there...and it is quiet.  I'll be posting up my new build when I get some time.


----------



## dharris (Dec 5, 2012)

*Great Case!*

This case is great guys, the top and front come off simply but are super good quality they just made it easy so you can change something quickly. You shouldn't pick it up from the very top piece anyways. hate all you want lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have to say that its really ugly!


----------

